# Checklist



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Get up earlier than you think you need to.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

JaphyJaphy said:


> Get up earlier than you think you need to.


Okay! Good one! How much earlier are you thinking? Like, if you usually wake around 5, should you wake at 4 am for an example?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will always organize things the night before. Pack whatever I need into the trailer. 

The things I need to pack, but do need in the morning, I will leave somewhere obvious that I know I need to grab. For example, I usually need grooming supplies in the morning, so I'll leave everything in a pile in the tack room. So I know to make sure everything in that pile gets on the trailer. 

I will always plan to be loading up my horses at least 15 minutes earlier than I need to. So if I am running behind and leave a little late, I am still going to arrive in time. And if I do leave a little early, well that's never a bad thing. 

Always fill the truck up the night before a a few days before. I don't want to have to take that time on show day. 

The week before is usually when I trim the horses, if they need it, so any trim lines have time to blend.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say an hour is a good buffer of extra time. You never know what's going to happen...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I show a lot. I pack everything into the lorry and do everything I possibly can the night before.

I also find out how is easiest to plait a horse. my last plaited horse was quite happy with them in overnight, my current one would rub them out so I plait in the morning. I have also found that he is easier to plait in the lorry at the show as opposed to at home.

I always arrive at the show with atleast an hour before my class to ensure I have enough time to do things calmly.

Finaly the best piece of advice i was ever given was "Rosettes are won at home you only go to hows to pick them up"
If your horse is well schooled and prepared properly then you have done all you can do. A show is not a place to be working on issues.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

faye said:


> I show a lot. I pack everything into the lorry and do everything I possibly can the night before.
> 
> I also find out how is easiest to plait a horse. my last plaited horse was quite happy with them in overnight, my current one would rub them out so I plait in the morning. I have also found that he is easier to plait in the lorry at the show as opposed to at home.
> 
> ...


I love that quote!


----------

